# window accident, help needed



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Okay so this time I seriously screwed things up. Never try to shoot any slingshots which are new (awkward shapes) near fragile objects.

I accidentally shot the window of the toilet, double glaze, when I test fire the new tiny pocket natural I made. Serious trouble. Inner layer of glass broke.

Gotta get this fixed before my dad return home(sorry I am no high schooler). Help needed. Could this be fixed with the Windscreeen repair resin? Anybody know how to dismantle a double glaze window?


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

pic of the window


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

You know honesty really is the best policy. I think you're dad would be more upset if you lie to him and try to hide it than he would be if you fessed up to it to start with . Just my two cents.

Chris


----------



## JeffsTackleBox (Apr 10, 2011)

Ouch, need to just let him know and then make it a father son repair project. So far as repair a wind shield resin will fix it to block the hole and seal it. It will show but at least the window won't leak.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Trying to hide it will only result in more trouble. That said, PLEASE remove those flashing icons. They hurt my eyes.



kobe23 said:


> Okay so this time I seriously screwed things up. Never try to shoot any slingshots which are new (awkward shapes) near fragile objects.
> 
> I accidentally shot the window of the toilet, double glaze, when I test fire the new tiny pocket natural I made. Serious trouble. Inner layer of glass broke.
> 
> ...


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Well this is a rented house by the company my mom worked in, and I found that to ask somebody to fix it could easily cost over £200. Money I have, but thinking of a cheaper alternative. No point letting my dad make a fuss about this thing nagging everyday my whole life if it would be fixed anyway. By the way I am oriental Asian, and you know Asian parents act and think the total opposite of their western counterpart.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> Trying to hide it will only result in more trouble. That said, PLEASE remove those flashing icons. They hurt my eyes.


Made things more flashy, didn't I? >.<
Well My dad is the kind that would nag at me about something happened 10years ago, how about it?


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

Kobe, i feel your pain! We all did stuff like this in our youth.

You can fix it yourself for a lot less than £200, but you'll have to order a new double glazed unit which at a guess is gonna be about £40-£80. And it'll take about 3 working days to be made for you. Actually replacing the glass is easy. If it's less than a meter above the floor, make sure you order toughened glass.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello Kobe's dad here









KOBE WTF? have you done just wait until I get home boy you're in for the high jump









I'm sorry I could not resist


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Lol... so lame...
Have actually thought of how to replicate the pattern on the glass, only need to think how to remove the glass from the window...
Err... peoples who are planning leave comments, well if you have a son aged 25-30 who broke a window, do you expect him to tell you or expect him to fix it himself? I am the latter, so... hahaha...


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

put a plaster on the hole ...


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

luxor5 said:


> put a plaster on the hole ...


no way... landlord would want me to fix the whole window if i did


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

It looks like a casement window that might be PVC. But I cant tell much datail from the picture. But if the glass is glazed in it it realy in there. You might have some precut corner rounds that were snaped in on the four corners and these can be easily removed because they are sort of compressed in there like a storm door glass that has a screen and for some days you can remove the glass by popping the trim out and the screen remains. However if the glass is glazed in you will have to use a utility knife with a new blade and run it on the peremiter edge of the glass and it will more than likely have a small measurement of play in it so once you cut through the glaze sealer use caution because the glass can fall your way and it falls in the tube or on the toilet or breaks the plumbing you may also have something else to fix. You might just call a glass man, this is not a weekender project. Out of all the million dollar homes I have worked in I could never for the life of me figure why some peeps want to have a glass in their bathroom where you can get a visual even though it is frosted you still know whats going on. Im sure this did not help you.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

dgui said:


> It looks like a casement window that might be PVC. But I cant tell much datail from the picture. But if the glass is glazed in it it realy in there. You might have some precut corner rounds that were snaped in on the four corners and these can be easily removed because they are sort of compressed in there like a storm door glass that has a screen and for some days you can remove the glass by popping the trim out and the screen remains. However if the glass is glazed in you will have to use a utility knife with a new blade and run it on the peremiter edge of the glass and it will more than likely have a small measurement of play in it so once you cut through the glaze sealer use caution because the glass can fall your way and it falls in the tube or on the toilet or breaks the plumbing you may also have something else to fix. You might just call a glass man, this is not a weekender project. Out of all the million dollar homes I have worked in I could never for the life of me figure why some peeps want to have a glass in their bathroom where you can get a visual even though it is frosted you still know whats going on. Im sure this did not help you.


This did help a bit. I am kinda sure the glass isn't sealed, just 4 pieces of rubber per side to put the glass in place. Just trying to figure out how to remove the glass from the frame, and if the wind-screen repair resin works, could recover it to almost original.
Is it a good idea to take the whole window off before trying to remove the cover?


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

If it's any consellation I set my dads shed on fire in my youth with a carelessly disgarded ciggarette, their were many tools in the shed including a lathe quite an expensive one, the fire brigade were called as it was quite fierce and close to our and other houses Oops. I didnt have to own up as the fire brigade said it was caused by a ciggarette and I was the only one who smoked in our household.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

if you get rid of them really annoying flashing things.. i will solve your little problem for you


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

It appears to be a casement a casement window has a crank to open it. If this is so then you leave the frame as it is and only remove the trim and the glass if it is large enough requires suction cups to safely remove it. Im not exactly sure from the picture to tell exactly how it is put together nor the size and thickness of the glass. That said If possible fix where it is that is what a professional would do. Glass is always held in by some type of adhesive caulk and or by plastic, vinyl, or wood trim.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> if you get rid of them really annoying flashing things.. i will solve your little problem for you


the cats are cute, why..... *puppy eyes*


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

ok i will help you out anyways....... rub a smear of poo around the toilet seat, then go outside and lob a ruddy great brick through ya toilet window. when ya dad says WTF ! ... you say "dunno wot happened dad"... " i was havin a crap an this brick came through the window " ...." and i dived for cover, but got crap on the seat as i slid off "....


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> ok i will help you out anyways....... rub a smear of poo around the toilet seat, then go outside and lob a ruddy great brick through ya toilet window. when ya dad says WTF ! ... you say "dunno wot happened dad"... " i was havin a crap an this brick came through the window " ...." and i dived for cover, but got crap on the seat as i slid off "....


=.="
cats are back for revenge!
*meow*


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok I just enlarged the other picture and it looks like a vinyl casement type but no crank and you can more than likely easily with another person unscrew the inside hinges but I would not do this without help unless your use to doing these things it could end up worse. Get help to take it off and to put it back on Unless you can pop the trim out very easy so as not to damage the trim. Your under pressure and you can do more damage to stuff if you cant take your time. Make the call and confess your transgression so that there are no surprises to him when he returns unless you can pull this off without a hitch and if that is the case then fix it.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i think you should take that flashing thing of it hurts my eyes and think about people with epilepsy i got nothing against you but if you don't take it off i think a mod should!


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

In the uk it's almost certainly held in with plastic trim and a rubber seal. Only one side of the window has removable trim. Pop out one of the longest edges of trim carefully with a small screwdriver so it doesn't leave marks, then remove the rest. Measure the window to the millimeter, length width and depth and order a replacement. You'll need a rubber mallet to bang the trim back in when you re-fit it. Push the black rubber seal in as the last job.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

The windscreen resin is for laminated safety glass and it will not work for double pane glass. I think that is what you have. Unless Britian uses safety glasses for their windows.

Now can you please take out the animated cat banner. This is really bad for the aim!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Kobe,

In the capacity of both Forum Member in good standing and most definately Moderator, I am politely asking to you to remove the seizure-inducing signature line. There are a lot of people asking you to do so and it is quite annoying.

Do so immediately or we will do it for you.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Kobe,
> 
> In the capacity of both Forum Member in good standing and most definately Moderator, I am politely asking to you to remove the seizure-inducing signature line. There are a lot of people asking you to do so and it is quite annoying.
> 
> Do so immediately or we will do it for you.


my meow meows >.<
well wasn't around for few hours my meows gone... lol...
I'll try to see if I could get the resin tomorrow, then start work immediately..


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> ok i will help you out anyways....... rub a smear of poo around the toilet seat, then go outside and lob a ruddy great brick through ya toilet window. when ya dad says WTF ! ... you say "dunno wot happened dad"... " i was havin a crap an this brick came through the window " ...." and i dived for cover, but got crap on the seat as i slid off "....
























Rob you always make my day.
Philly


----------



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

hope you wasn't planning on having children later in life -


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Tom Hudson said:


> hope you wasn't planning on having children later in life -


why not? I am so confident with my temper, much different from my dad. Maybe I should grab a lady, get married and make some kids asap. lol...


----------



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

kobe23 said:


> hope you wasn't planning on having children later in life -


why not? I am so confident with my temper, much different from my dad. Maybe I should grab a lady, get married and make some kids asap. lol...
[/quote]

i WOULD DO IT BEFORE YOUR DAD GETS HOME


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Take a printout of this and paste it one the glass.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Philly - Tom - e~shot ......


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I have advice........move out FAST!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Kobe, I know this is no help but it might make you feel a little better to know that I'm almost 66 years old and I still do stupid sh*t like that.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Kobe, I know this is no help but it might make you feel a little better to know that I'm almost 66 years old and I still do stupid sh*t like that.


It's an accident, not like I or you aimed at the window and shot >.<
Ordered the windshield resin, should arrive in 48hrs, hope it work =D


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 15, 2010)

I crashed a radio controlled aeroplane into a neighbours bathroom window a few years back.
Cost £30 for a mate to replace the glass.

The resin will not work as it's a liquid for sealing cracks in laminated windows NOT for filling holes.

The window pane will be a sealed double or possible triple glazed unit and will need replacing.
If you try and fill the hole it won't be long before the window steams up on the inside causing more concern from your father.

I know you are trying top wriggle out of getting into trouble but if I was you I'd come clean and confess, offer to pay for the window pane and promise never to do anything silly again.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

When I have not told my dad about something I did he gets about ten times more angry. Tell him and make sure you have free weekends.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

You broke another man's property (landlord). Now you have to fix it, and properly. If you can't do that with your own hands, you simply have to hire craftsmen and pay up.

This is the only honorable option.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

JoergS said:


> You broke another man's property (landlord). Now you have to fix it, and properly. If you can't do that with your own hands, you simply have to hire craftsmen and pay up.
> 
> This is the only honorable option.


Well said!!!


----------

